# Borrar dibujo de componentes en Proteus ARES



## xvladx (Dic 29, 2010)

Estimados colegas
He leido varias manuales y guias y aun no encuentro la forma de que en mi diseño del PCB no aparezcan dibujados los componentes. Es decir, si pongo en el PCB un capacitor, que no me salga el recuadro ni los nombres de los pines


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Dic 29, 2010)

Me imagino, que solo quieres imprimir las pistas..
Cuando le des a imprimir, te sale una ventana llamada "Print Layout" con varias casillas de opciones entre las que estan:
Top Copper---------> Pistas de la cara de arriba de la placa
Bottom Copper------> Pistas de la cara de abajo de la placa
Top Silk------------> componentes de la cara de arriba de la placa
Bottom Silk---------> componentes de la cara de abajo de la placa
Board Edge---------> Borde de la placa, que son las dimensiones que va a tener tu placa

Sí por ejemplo quieres imprimir las pistas de tu diseño y las hicistes con Top Copper (pistas de color Rojo), desactivas las demás... Igual cuando quieras imprimir la cara de componentes Top Silk desactivas las demas... También puedes activar el Board Edge, te servirá como guía a la hora de cortar la placa


----------



## xvladx (Dic 29, 2010)

Excelente tu respuesta narcisolara, me ha servido de mucho tu comentario
Muchas gracias


----------

